# Learn how to make Plyarn (Plastic Yarn)from bread and bagel bags



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

This show how to make Plyarn (Plastic Yarn) in one long strip from bread and bagel bag. Plyarn can be used to make mats/rugs, bags, purses, baskets etc.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im4PLNcJwjo[/ame]


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Thank you! I'm excited to try this. Looking forward to your instructions on putting it together. But for now, I have to get ready for work, darn it!


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks! This is on my to do list. I have been saving bags for this. My grandma made her rugs out of these and I've been meaning to try it for years. I saw someone make a can cooler out of plastic strip also and used it for a pencil holder. A great way to re use.


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

MY USPS lady made me one to thank me; it has beads, a pattern of colors and more. They are great but remember they ARE NOT WATERPROOF!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Several years ago,made sleeping mats for homeless.


----------



## forgetmenot (Sep 9, 2016)

MoBookworm1957 said:


> Several years ago,made sleeping mats for homeless.


What a great idea!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Still have people dropping off bags for mats. Still crocheting them up. Just not as many.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I'm working on a mat for homeless right now. I try to donate at least one blanket or quilt each year.


----------



## SimplyErin (May 29, 2014)

Thats is wonderful.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I love using plarn in projects. Being on a very limited budget, by using plarn I can create items without spending money on yarn. I've made several reusable tote bags and given them for gifts.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

One year instead of canvas wood carrier, made it out of plarn. Advice double the strands at least.,mainly now just crochet rugs,mats for homeless.


----------

